# Complaints book?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how the process of using the complaints book works please?

For example:

What info is required?

Can I write the complaint in English?

What happens after the complaint is made?

What do I do if they refuse to give me the book?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

They cannot refuse to give you the book. 
The complaint can be written in English.
Give every bit of information you can
You will get a reply back but it may take a while. 
You must keep a copy of the complaint you have written.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks...... Can the trader be penalised for his sins or is it just a case of making the complainer feel better?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

They are investigated then you receive a reply. I guess depending on t h e severity of the sinning the penalty follows. But none of them like for the livro to be requested as it is a definite blot on their
copybook! ​


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

My brother went into a garage to pay for a repair to his car. The owner gave him a price after being asked three times and he left to go to the bank to get the cash. On his return the gargae owner wanted another 20€ saying he made a mistake with the price he said a little earlier.

My brother took a friend back with him and got his friend to use his camera to record things if there was any problems as this garage owner had once before used the same trick.

After being reminded that three times he was asked for the price and he was given the amount that was agreed. The owner refused to accept the agreed price but when the Complaints book was asked for he again said the he had made a mistake. At this point he was remined about a previous problem with his work he had done that was paid for and not done. The second time of asking for the compalints book he still stalled so my brother then walked out saying he was going to go to the GNR as that is what the GNR had mentioned when asked after a document check.

The GNR also mentioned that when asked for the complains book it should be given straight away if not walk out and report it to the local GNR. It's that serious.

As the owner didn't want trouble with the GNR he called my brother back and then claimed that maybe he had made a mistake and he would accept the original quoted price. 

The GNR officer also mentioned that with three complaints then the garage could be closed down.

You can fill the book in English and you will be given a copy for your own use. At least that's what PT did when Fred went in to complain about our lose of internet and phone.

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Keep it factual, provable and accurate less wriggle room for sinner


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for that very useful information Krystyna but surely the bit about, "three complaints then the garage could be closed down" cannot be correct or does it only apply to certain sizes or types of business. I have made three complaints myself to PT and the last time I checked they were still trading!

It is certainly the way to get attention as they hate even being asked for the book.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> Thanks for that very useful information Krystyna but surely the bit about, "three complaints then the garage could be closed down" cannot be correct or does it only apply to certain sizes or types of business. I have made three complaints myself to PT and the last time I checked they were still trading!
> 
> It is certainly the way to get attention as they hate even being asked for the book.


Hello

John i was told by a GNR officer that three complaints and the garage could be closed down right or wrong i am in no position to say what is right but the garage owner soon fixed the problem.

As regards the complaints book but we went to PT in Coimbra and filled the book in English and left at 4.40pm and the next morning at 8.30am an engineer arrived to fix out line. Previous phone calls came to nothing so the complaints book did the trick.

Krystyna


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

Janina k said:


> The second time of asking for the compalints book he still stalled so my brother then walked out saying he was going to go to the GNR as that is what the GNR had mentioned when asked after a document check.


Yes, if the complains book is refused dont argue, just leave and report it to the nearest police office. Theres a big fine if someone refuses to give you the complains book or doest have it.


----------

